# looking for an email plugins for pc free



## mantra (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi
i'm looking for a free plugins to send emails for xp


----------



## mantra (Dec 10, 2007)

is there no way to send pics via email straight, directly inside lightoom?
i can't believe


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 10, 2007)

I believe there is one for Mail on a Mac, but not Outlook on a PC. 

Sorry,

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 11, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for Giovanni?  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showpost.php?p=1597&postcount=2


----------



## RipIt (Dec 11, 2007)

Excellent Vicky!  Tested on PC XPpro Lr 1.2 Easy to download install and operate. The notes mention limits on number of images but I managed to send 1 and 5 independently.

So, Mantra, you are in business and once again the PC almost catches up to the Mac. Dont start.

David


----------



## mantra (Dec 11, 2007)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Is this what you're looking for Giovanni?  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showpost.php?p=1597&postcount=2




thanks Victoria it works great , a kiss Madam


----------

